# Raw Pet Food Maker Refuses to Recall Contaminated Dog Food



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2020)

* Raw Pet Food Maker Defies FDA and Refuses to Recall Contaminated Dog Food*
by  Mollie Morrissette 

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is cautioning pet owners not to feed their pets a batch Aunt Jeni's Home Made frozen raw pet food after a sample collected from a store in the District of Columbia tested positive for Salmonella Infantis, a multidrug-resistant strain that will leave veterinarians with few options to treat pets […]
Read more of this post


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow, makes me happy to not be feeding Bob that crap! My vet wanted us to change Bob's kibble from the grain free stuff he'd been on to Eukanuba, Science Diet or Purina #1 with grain in it. They said studies were finding a correlation between grain free dog food and canine cardio myopathy. My partners dog died from that a couple years ago at the age of six. Bob's on new chow. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2020)

Food for thought, dog food that is. RAY










						FDA Investigates Potential Link Between Diet & Heart Disease in Dogs
					

Latest update on the FDA’s investigation into reports of dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) in dogs eating certain pet foods.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 20, 2020)

I dealing with problems from Wellness.  Bags have been full of webbing and last bag full of bugs.  I hate to change as had hard time finding food that worked with her IBD.


----------



## cooperman (Feb 20, 2020)

Last fall my dog developed a cough, so I brought him in to the vet. They took chest x-rays and determined that he had bronchitis. They also noticed his heart was in larged.  The diagnosis was dilated cardiomyopathy. The vet ask me what kind of food I was feeding my dog. I said Blue Buffalo wilderness grain free. She told me to stop feeding him that food and to go back to more traditional foods like Iams, science diet, royal cannin, but no grain free food. My vet wanted to see him back in 3 months. I also had another vet confirm the diagnosis. Well, with my fingers crossed I brought him in for his checkup, and am pleased to say his myocardial dilation in back in the normal range.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 20, 2020)

cooperman said:


> Last fall my dog developed a cough, so I brought him in to the vet. They took chest x-rays and determined that he had bronchitis. They also noticed his heart was in larged.  The diagnosis was dilated cardiomyopathy. The vet ask me what kind of food I was feeding my dog. I said Blue Buffalo wilderness grain free. She told me to stop feeding him that food and to go back to more traditional foods like Iams, science diet, royal cannin, but no grain free food. My vet wanted to see him back in 3 months. I also had another vet confirm the diagnosis. Well, with my fingers crossed I brought him in for his checkup, and am pleased to say his myocardial dilation in back in the normal range.



Wow, that's great to hear, you lucked out! All we can do is look out for them as best we can, they don't ask for much. RAY


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2020)

One of Costco's dog food....

Ingredients: 
Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, dried beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus reuteri fermentation product, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 26% Minimum
Crude Fat 16% Minimum
Crude Fiber 4% Maximum
Moisture 10% Maximum
Calcium 1.0% Minimum
Phosphorus 0.8% Minimum
Zinc 200 mg/kg Minimum
Selenium 0.35 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.5% Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.4% Minimum
Glucosamine* 300 mg/kg Minimum
Chondroitin sulfate* 100 mg/kg Minimum
Total Microorganisms* Not Less Than 1,000,000 CFU/lb
(Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium animalis, Lactobacillus reuteri)


----------



## cooperman (Feb 21, 2020)

daveomak said:


> One of Costco's dog food....
> 
> Ingredients:
> Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, dried beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus reuteri fermentation product, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
> ...


Daveomak,
Is this Costco dog food good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2020)

I've never seen it on any "Pet food recall" list....
The ingredients look good to me....
They have several mixes for all ages of dogs...   I live 115 miles from the nearest Costco and it's delivered to my house....   It's about $1 a pound...  $40 for a 40# bag give or take...  I've had 4H folks tell me it's a very highly rated food...  That's when I started buying it..


----------



## cooperman (Feb 21, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I've never seen it on any "Pet food recall" list....
> The ingredients look good to me....
> They have several mixes for all ages of dogs...   I live 115 miles from the nearest Costco and it's delivered to my house....   It's about $1 a pound...  $40 for a 40# bag give or take...  I've had 4H folks tell me it's a very highly rated food...  That's when I started buying it..


Thanks daveomak, I looked it up and pet food advisors give it their highest rating, also a lot of other good reviews.


----------

